# Male Puff Adder



## Arietans (Oct 23, 2006)

A few pictures of my male Puff Adder. I've never found a wild caught Puff Adder with patterns like this one.


----------



## mindlessvw (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice! Good looking animal...be careful there


----------



## Arietans (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks mate.

It has its on and off days. Somedays a puppy, other days....... well


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful specimen!


----------



## Arietans (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks.

I've never caught one that looks like this one. Especially considering the area it comes from. All the specimens caught in this area are usually very drab, with a very distinct chevron. 

I've also not found one quite as big as this one. They usually range between 3 and 4 feet in that area. That male is just over 5 feet.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 24, 2006)

Aw man, beautiful specimen!:clap: :clap:


----------



## mindlessvw (Oct 24, 2006)

wow he's a big boy!!!


----------



## Arietans (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, and he thinks he is a Boomslang.

I put him in an enclosure where I usually keep Boomers, and he has climbed all the way to the top branch. Whether he stays there for fear of falling or whether he really likes it is debatable.


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Oct 25, 2006)

*nice adder*

he is beautiful, but do you have a mate for him as I would hate to see such wonderful genes be left out of the gene pool, especially if you said he is not of the standard type often seen in his locality.. cheers.. Nate


----------



## Arietans (Oct 25, 2006)

> he is beautiful, but do you have a mate for him as I would hate to see such wonderful genes be left out of the gene pool, especially if you said he is not of the standard type often seen in his locality.. cheers.. Nate



I do. She just needs to grow a bit.


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 26, 2006)

:drool: I'm speechless  in front of such beauty:drool: You're so lucky man! LOL You should breed it and sell me the CB babies


----------



## Khaz Rhoz Zek (Oct 26, 2006)

Neat snake, man.


----------



## Arietans (Oct 26, 2006)

> I'm speechless in front of such beauty You're so lucky man! LOL You should breed it and sell me the CB babies


Well, they have anything from 50 to 80 babies. It would be nice to get rid of some to good homes 

I can't wait to see their first babies. They will be something else indeed.


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 26, 2006)

Arietans said:


> Well, they have anything from 50 to 80 babies. It would be nice to get rid of some to good homes
> 
> I can't wait to see their first babies. They will be something else indeed.


Very nice snake. Im sure you seen the "cape puffadders" with the black and yellow coloration? Amazing looking snakes.

As for numbers of babies, the record for arietans is 157 and that is the record for all snake species
Good luck getting rid of them!


----------



## Arietans (Oct 26, 2006)

> Very nice snake. Im sure you seen the "cape puffadders" with the black and yellow coloration? Amazing looking snakes.


We found them almost everyday when I was a boy. The Karoo has more Puff Adders than you can poke a stick at.

Getting rid of them is actually not as daunting as it may seem


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 26, 2006)

Arietans said:


> We found them almost everyday when I was a boy. The Karoo has more Puff Adders than you can poke a stick at.
> 
> Getting rid of them is actually not as daunting as it may seem


If you have any field pictures I would love to see them
In your opinion, what is the best time of the year to visit South Africa for herping? 
Have you been in Kwazulu Natal area?


----------



## Arietans (Oct 27, 2006)

> If you have any field pictures I would love to see them
> In your opinion, what is the best time of the year to visit South Africa for herping?
> Have you been in Kwazulu Natal area?


Going to Thabazimbi this weekend. I will take some pics for you. I only have pictures of the specimens I took home.
I've been almost all over Africa. I've spent a great deal of my life in the bush.

The best time of year for herping is right after the first spring rains. Round October.


----------

